# الحياة الزوجية



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أبريل 2007)

الحياة الزوجية 

بقلم: القس / رافائيل وهبه



الحياة الزوجية والرابع فى أسباب المشاكل الاسرية .. بخلاف ما ذكر سابقاً من أسباب للمشاكل الأسرية، فإننا يجب أن نعرف أن هناك مشاكل تنبع من داخل الشخص نفسه، مثل الغيرة – الشك – العناد – المظهرية عدم التوافق الزوجى – إختلاف النشأة والطباع- بالاضافة إلى فارق السن والفارق الثقافى ... وغيرها . 


وهنا سنستعرض بعضاً منها:- 

1- الغيرة:- 

فى الحقيقة يقال عنها إنها تعبير عن الحب.. ولكن متى يكون ذلك؟ .. بالطبع عندما تكون فى حدود المعقول والاعتدال .. ولكن إن كانت بالزيادة (شوية) فتدخل فى اطار فقدان الثقة ، وتصير تملكا 00 وتصبح خانقة للطرف الآخر وهنا يطلق عليها الغيرة الشريرة التى فى ظاهرها تبدو تافهة ، أمافى عمقها فهى تُشكل مشكلة خطيرة 00 لان صاحب هذه الشخصية الغيورة يُكتشف أنه متمركزاً حول ذاته ، ولا يرى سواها .. متمسك بحقوقه المزعومة فى تحكمات ليس لها أساس ولا يحس بواجباته تجاه الأخر .. وغالباً ما يكون مفهوم الحب عنده خاطئاً (رجلاً كان أو امرأة)، فالحب فى مفهومه هو الاستيلاء على المحبوب وكأنه ملك خاص له، فيسيطر عليه مظاهر الضيق والنفور والغيرة من أى شخص أو أى شى يكون له حضور أو أهمية فى حياة المحبوب حتى ولو كان له حب لله او للكنيسة او الخدمة أو أى عمل ما وقد تصل الى الضيق من حب محبوبه لأبويه أو أخوته او أهتمامه بهم أو رعايتهم، سواء فى وسط المجتمع العام أو مجتمع الاسرة.. وقد يغير من المحبوب ذاته إذا وجده أكثر نجاحا منه (مادياً او عملياً او اجتماعياً) .. ( وهنا يعتبر مرضاً خطيراً يحتاج الى علاج ).. لأنه قد يصل الحد الى الغيرة من طفله الجديد إذا وجده محور اهتمام محبوبه او انشغاله به بعض الشئ ...إلخ وهنا فالغيرة ذلك المضمار لاتنتمى الى العقل او الروح بأى شئ ، بل تكون جزء من طبيعة النفس المريضة التى لم يثمر فيها عمل النعمة مع الإنحصار فى الذات والأنا والغريزة الحيوانية العمياء غير المتسامية، وإرتداد الى الطفولة الأولى التى تتصور فيها الطفل انه مركز العالم و ان الكل لابد أن يسير فى فلكه!!! 

والغيرة فى هذا المفهوم ماهى إلا إرتداد صراعات الغرائز والذات ليس إلا .. وتعتبر غيره قاتلة للمحبوب !! 
.. وبالتالى فلكى نتخلص منها يجب أن نرمى وراء ظهورنا تلك الخبرات والرواسب القديمة الغير سليمة والغير سوية التى توقعنا فى شرك الغيرة القاتلة .. إذ أن الذى يعيش مرارتها فهو بعيد عن الله والروحيات وبعيداً عن العقل والموضوعية والحياة السليمة. 

.. وهنا يمكن العلاج فى إتساع القلب ونقاوته والخروج من التقوقع حول الذات المنحصر فيها، مع إعطاء للحب مكاناً لذات المحبوب وليس الاستيلاء عليه وعلى إحساساته ومشاعره... مع التخلص من عملية الاسقاط على محبوبه لتلك الخبرات الخاطئة التى عاشها فى الماضى أو التى رأها ... مع الالتجاء إلى صدر الله الحنون حتى يمنح له الشفاء من مثل هذه الأمراض الروحية القائلة... وتنفيذ وصايا الأنجيل مع الخضوع لعمل الروح القدس بداخله حتى يرتوى من عمل النعمة الالهية فى حياته... مع المواظبة على الاعتراف والتوبة على يد أب إعتراف روحانى، مع الصلاة الدائمة والصوم عن كل ما يغضب الله،،،

2- العناد:- 

أيضاً هو أحد أسباب المشاكل الاسرية، وهو فى خطورة الغيرة بل وأكثر .. لأن الغيرة مرتبطة بمواقف وأشخاص.. أما العناد فهو حياة يومية الطرف العنيد، كما أنه يعتبر مرضاً معدياً لابد أن يصيب الشريك الأخر، بل يصيب الأسرة بتصدع خطير... ومن خلاله يصير الطرفان "الزوج والزوجة" وكأنهما فى حرب ، إذ يحاول كليهما بكل الطرق أن يكون ذات الكلمة العليا... من فيهم يثبت ذاته، ومن فيهم يبقى المسيطر ، ومن فيهم يكون صاحب الكلمة ألأولى والأخيرة...... 

فى حين أن الحياة الزوجية كما ذكرنا ليست تناطح ولا هى حرب، بل هى توافق وحب وإنسجام... ولو أخذت الأمور ببساطة وحب وتفاهم سيكون السلطان أسهل بكثير، لأنه كما يقول المثل: "أن سلطان الحب جبار". 

.. والعناد ما هو إلا تعبير عن أمرين:- 

الاول:- الانحصار فى الذات ومطالبها المسيطر عليها الأنانية. 

الثانى:- الاحساس بالضعف أمام الطرف الأخر، والاحتماء فى العناد لمجابهة ذلك الضعف. 

.. فالانحصار فى الذات... يُعمى العين، فلا يرى العنيد إلا ذاته وطلباته ومزاجه الشخصى وحقوقه وتطلعاته وطموحاته الشخصية فقط ... لذلك يتخذ مواقف متشددة لا تلين ولا يرضى بالحلول الوسط، مع تجاهله لحقوق شريكه وظروفه وإحساساته. 

.. أما الأحساس بالضعف ... فيجعل من صاحبه شخصية عنيدة متمردة، ويرى أن الحماية له من الطرف الآاخر القاسى تكمن فى تقوقعه داخل قوقعة العناد.. ولأن صاحب هذه الشخصية يكون عبداً لذاته وشهواته، لذلك فهو بعيداً عن عبادة الله وكأنه يعبد الأوثان، كقول صموئيل النبى لشاول الملك: "لأن التمرد كخطية العرافة والعناد كالوثن والترافيم. لأنك رفضت كلام الرب رفضك من الملك" (1صم 15: 23). 

ففى العناد رفض للوصية ولكلام الله... ولعلاج مثل هذه الحالات ... يلزم على ذلك الانسان أن يخرج من محور ذاته، ومجعل محور حياته وبيته هو الرب يسوع المسيح، وفى المسيح يجب أن يحب شريك حياته ويقدمه على ذاته وأن يعيشا معاً فى حوار حر مملوء بالحب لأن ذلك أفضل جداً. 

"أخيراً ننصح أصحاب تلك الشخصيات (الغيور والعنيد) بأن يخضعوا لعمل الروح القدس فى إكتشاف مواطن الضعف، بالنعمة التى من عند الله يتعاملا معها فى إطار الحب الروحى والجهاد المستمر والتوبة الصادقة والنية الصافية حتى يعيشا فى سلام.​


----------



## HAMADA222002 (28 أبريل 2007)

*قليلون هم*

:new4: لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت


----------



## HAMADA222002 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

*من انا. لماذا اكون في هذه الحيرة. لماذا اصبحت هاكذا. من الاهى ؟ كنت مسلماً وبعدهها مسيحي وبعدها لااعرف ... زوجتي ترفضني وأهلي كذلك انا الأن ارفض نفسى الكل يتوعد اذا لم ارجع مسلماً وأنا مقتنع تما ماً بحياة المحبة ومن اوصلوا لي الرسالة تركوني بعد 12 سنه في المسيح زوجوني من مسلمة لاتعرف انني*
*مسيحي وعندما عرفت من سنه ونصف وبعد زواج اربعة سنين إنهارت حياتي كلها وإنهار حتى إيمني الذى كان قوي فالأختبار الذى وضعني فيه جناب القس صاحب القرار في زواجي من مسلمة حتى تصل لها الرسالة*
*عن طرقي فكان يراهن بحياتي الذي ضاعت قد وضعني في أختبار اقوي نتي رغم سراحة الكتاب المقدس أنه ليس شركة للظلمة مع النور*


----------



## أرزنا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

سلام المسيح: 
موضوع هام استفدنا من طرحه شكراً والله معكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

*شكرآ سليمان و حمادة 

على مشاركاتكم

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## marnono2021 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

سلامى للفراشة المسيحية 
موضوعك جميل قوى واتمنى لكى دوام السعادة

                                                                  :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## newman_with_jesus (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



HAMADA222002 قال:


> *من انا. لماذا اكون في هذه الحيرة. لماذا اصبحت هاكذا. من الاهى ؟ كنت مسلماً وبعدهها مسيحي وبعدها لااعرف ... زوجتي ترفضني وأهلي كذلك انا الأن ارفض نفسى الكل يتوعد اذا لم ارجع مسلماً وأنا مقتنع تما ماً بحياة المحبة ومن اوصلوا لي الرسالة تركوني بعد 12 سنه في المسيح زوجوني من مسلمة لاتعرف انني*
> *مسيحي وعندما عرفت من سنه ونصف وبعد زواج اربعة سنين إنهارت حياتي كلها وإنهار حتى إيمني الذى كان قوي فالأختبار الذى وضعني فيه جناب القس صاحب القرار في زواجي من مسلمة حتى تصل لها الرسالة*
> *عن طرقي فكان يراهن بحياتي الذي ضاعت قد وضعني في أختبار اقوي نتي رغم سراحة الكتاب المقدس أنه ليس شركة للظلمة مع النور*



الاخ الفاضل سلام الرب يسوع معك 
اولا وقبل اي كلام ساذكرك بكلام السيد المسيح ل كل المجد حين قال -سيكون لكم في هذا العالم ضيقات -ومن هذه الضيقات ان ليس نبي مقبول في بيته . اما عن القس الفاشل الذي وضعك في يوز المدفع مع ابليس -فسامحه المسيح - لان الكتاب قال لنا لاتحرث على ثور وحمار معا -لاتلبس صوف وكتان معا- لذا انفصال حياتك الزوجية ليس نهاية العالم لان المسيحية والحياة مع المسيح عبارة عن مجوعة من المحاربات مع عدو الخير واتباعه -لذا ان كنت انت في ضيق ادعوه لينقذك فتمجده -فلا تقلق وثق ان كل شيئ في حياتنا من عمل ان كان خير او شر فهو للخير للذين يحبونه . الرب معك


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

ميرسى يا فراشه على موضوعك المهم دا

اساس الحياه الزوجيه من وجهه نظرى

الحب والتفاهم والاخلاص والصراحه والصدق

شكرااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## بحر الاحزان (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

اهلين بيكى كلام جميل بس لزم الزوج يقدر الزوجه لزم يكون الحب ولاحترام والصدق والاخلاص  لزم يكون  يبن الزوجين احترام وصدق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



marnono2021 قال:


> سلامى للفراشة المسيحية
> موضوعك جميل قوى واتمنى لكى دوام السعادة
> 
> :Love_Mailbox:


ميرسى حبيبتى على الامنية الجميل

و الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> الاخ الفاضل سلام الرب يسوع معك
> اولا وقبل اي كلام ساذكرك بكلام السيد المسيح ل كل المجد حين قال -سيكون لكم في هذا العالم ضيقات -ومن هذه الضيقات ان ليس نبي مقبول في بيته . اما عن القس الفاشل الذي وضعك في يوز المدفع مع ابليس -فسامحه المسيح - لان الكتاب قال لنا لاتحرث على ثور وحمار معا -لاتلبس صوف وكتان معا- لذا انفصال حياتك الزوجية ليس نهاية العالم لان المسيحية والحياة مع المسيح عبارة عن مجوعة من المحاربات مع عدو الخير واتباعه -لذا ان كنت انت في ضيق ادعوه لينقذك فتمجده -فلا تقلق وثق ان كل شيئ في حياتنا من عمل ان كان خير او شر فهو للخير للذين يحبونه . الرب معك



ميرسى على الرد الرائع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ميرسى يا فراشه على موضوعك المهم دا​
> 
> اساس الحياه الزوجيه من وجهه نظرى
> 
> ...





هما دول عمدان البيت المسيحى القوى

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى كاندى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



بحر الاحزان قال:


> اهلين بيكى كلام جميل بس لزم الزوج يقدر الزوجه لزم يكون الحب ولاحترام والصدق والاخلاص لزم يكون يبن الزوجين احترام وصدق



أى أكيد لازم الحب و الاحترام

زى مقالت كاندى

ميرسى حيبتى على الرد الحلو 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## naderr (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

ان  لم  يبنى  الرب  البيت   فباطل  يتعب  البناؤون
جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



naderr قال:


> ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البناؤون
> جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


 

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الرد الجميل

الرب يباركك نادر


----------



## sara2003 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*

*مرسى جدا على النصيحه بس انا مش عارفه ابطل غيرة انا بغير قوى قوى على خطيبى من اي حد مش معنى كدة حب امتلاك او انانيه لاء بامانه دى محبه قوية ياريت تساعدنى على تبطيل الغيره*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحياة الزوجية*



sara2003 قال:


> *مرسى جدا على النصيحه بس انا مش عارفه ابطل غيرة انا بغير قوى قوى على خطيبى من اي حد مش معنى كدة حب امتلاك او انانيه لاء بامانه دى محبه قوية ياريت تساعدنى على تبطيل الغيره*


 
الغيرة حلوة لأنها مرتبطة أرتباط جامد بالحب الحقيقى

بس الغيرة ماتبقاش زيادة عن اللزوم و تسبب مشاكل بينك و بين خطيبك

خليكى حكيمة نفسك و ابعدى عن اى حاجة تزعلكم من بعض

غيرى بس بالعقل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ربنا يوفقكم و يتمملكم على خير 

شكرآ سارة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الحياة الزوجية
> 
> بقلم: القس / رافائيل وهبه
> 
> ...



ا*لزواج سر مقدس من الاسرار السبعه

الزواج يلزم ان يقوم على الحب

مادام هناك حب فلن توجد غيره او عناد او اى مشاكل

ولازم المشاكل تكون منحصره بين الزوجين بدون اتساع الدائره العائليه

 موضوعك جميل ياريت الكل يقرأه   ,, ÷÷ شكراااا ليكى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> ا*لزواج سر مقدس من الاسرار السبعه*
> 
> _*الزواج يلزم ان يقوم على الحب*_
> 
> ...


 
و شكرا لتعليقك الرائع

الرب يباركك​


----------

